# No Fan control on 9600XT with LM63



## donza (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, I have a Gigabyte 9600XT which includes an LM63 temp control chip. The temperture and fan control options are available in ATITool and appear to work within the tool, however the actual speed of the fan never changes. It's quite a noisy fan, and even when the temperature of the card is quite low and ATITool reports a fan speed of 0%, I can still hear it whining at full speed. It's an SFF media PC which sits beside my TV, so I really want to quieten the fan down a bit. Any ideas?

Thanks
___________________
ATITool 0.24
Catalyst 5.5
XP SP2
AOpen EZ18 SFF PC
Athlon 1700XP
Gigabyte GV-R96X128D


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 23, 2005)

The LM63 is just a temp monitor, there has to be another chip again to have fan control.

-Dan


----------



## donza (Jul 24, 2005)

According to the datasheet for the LM63, the chip can perform both temp monitoring and fan control: 

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM63.html.

Maybe Gigabyte don't make use of the fan part for their cards?


----------



## djbbenn (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmm, yes I know it is a temperature control chip, but I believe there has to be another chip with the LM63 to control temps. I might be wrong, but I am sure of it. Do you have temp monitoring enabled though?

-Dan


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2005)

gigabyte did not connect the lm63's fan output to the fan, they use 12V instead ... i think a user here did a mod to get it running with the fan controller .. try the forum search, not sure if his card was gigabyte


----------



## donza (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

I found the previous thread. Kaii put together an external circuit for his Sapphire 9600xt fireblade (although another poster had the same card and the fan worked). HKAlex has the same issue on a gigacube 9600xt (with lm63 mod though - so perhaps the mod wasn't too succesfull!)


----------

